# Concerts in Oslo



## Mathias

Anyone from Norway here? I keep searching for someone playing Rachmaninoff, Lizt or Chopin, my three favourite pianists, but noone is. Anyone know of any concerts coming up soon?


----------



## alehel

I'm Norwegian, but I'm currently living in England. If it's things in Oslo you want I recommend you take a look at Oslo Konserthusets home page at http://www.oslokonserthus.no/. I'm sure you'll find something good there at some point. I've never been there myself, but I do believe they have a dresscode. At least for certain stuff, so it might not be something for you.

Apart from that I can't really think of anywhere you might want to look for concerts.

Incidently, while I was still living in Norway (just about 6 months ago) there was a record shop at pale in Oslo. I can't remember the name of the place, but it should be just on the other side of the road from the ice rink. There are two on that street mind, so don't go into the one that's closest to the bus station. Take the second one, which I think is a 400 m walk from the bus station in the oposite direction of the kings place (do the buses still go there? I think they dug up the road for maintanance, but I expect you know where I mean). This place is a privatly owned record shop, so it's not part of a big chain. The guy who works there (I think he's the owner) knows a great deal about classical, and I bet that if anyone knows where to go for concerts, ask him. Mind you, he is trying to runa buissnes, so you should maybe buy something and then casually ask him afterwards so he doesn't feel like you've just come gathering info, and not spending money. I'd go there if I was still living in Baerum as I'd hate for him to shut the place down, but I heard that it might be to late to prevent it and that the wheels are already in motion. They have a great collection of classical, and great staff. Worth a look. Should be more or less strait on the other side of the road from the ice rink, not to far from that electronics place which always had them dancing robots in the window.


----------

